# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## SIRAP

Καλησπέρα
Θα ήθελα τις γνωσεις σας, γιατί θα τρελαθώ....
Ανεμιστήρας δούλευε (σήμερα) κανονικά σε ολες τις σκαλες.. .
Το προβλημα του ηταν οτι ειχε σπάσει ο άξονας σταθεροποίησεις του μοτερ στο πλαστικο άξονα, φωτο 1 και 2
Το ανοίγω (εφυγε απο το περτσίνομά του) και το κολλάω χωρίς να ενοχλέι απο κάτω φωτο 2
Όλα καλά το κλείνω κανονικά όλα...... πατάω να δουλέψει τίποτα... για να μην σας ταλαιπωρώ, ελέγχω τα πάντα.
Καλωδιο, πηνία και τα τρια με το πολύμετρο, ο πυκνωτής ειναι καλός 1,2mf, βαζω και έναν αλλο1,5mf ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...!!  (ο δευτερος πυκνωτής ειναι απο αλλο ανεμιστηρα που δουλευει) 
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ τα φωτα σας για ν α μην τρελλαθούμε..!! 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Με τι το κόλλησες;

----------


## SIRAP

Καλημέρα 
Με ηλεκτροκόλυση..! εξω απο το πηνίο, μόνο του.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με το χέρι εκτός τροφοδοσίας στροφάρει με άνεση? πρώτα ακούμπα τα καπάκια χωρίς τις βίδες και δες αν στροφάρει / εκεί που στροφάρει με άνεση μετά άρχισε να βάζεις τις βίδες ελέγχοντας τμηματικά ανά βίδα αν βρίσκει ο ρότορας .

----------


## SIRAP

Πέτρο καλή σου μέρα.
Στροφάρει κανονικά, πολλή άννετα το καθάρισα το λάδωσα και λίγο.. γράσσο έβαλα.
Άν λασκαρω πολλή τις βίδες βρίσκη.. το πηνίο δειχνει οτι πάει ταση σε όλες της ταχυτητες, έλεγχα και τον διακόπτη άν πάει ταση στα πηνία.!!
Τι άλλο να κάνω ... μετά ΚΑΔΟΣ... τι λές...!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mof1ZYMByG0
Δεν μας έδειξες τι μοτέρ έχεις / πόσα καλώδια / κτλ .... τι μέτρησες / πως μέτρησες / πως κατάφερες από λειτουργικό μοτέρ να βρεθείς στο χάος ..... οπότε για τον κάδο είναι .

----------


## SIRAP

Καλημερα ...!!

----------


## haris_216

Να "εκμεταλλευτώ" κι εγώ το θέμα αφού με καλύπτει ο τίτλος  :Smile: 

Λοιπόν ανεμιστήρας με πόδι IZZY 2-3 ετών. Δούλευε μια χαρά μέχρι πριν καμιά 10ρια μέρες όπου ξαφνικά δεν ξεκινούσε. Πατώντας μία από τις τρεις ταχύτητες έκανε ένα βουητό το μοτέρ αλλά καθόλου κίνηση. Σκέφτηκα το προφανές και αλλάζω πυκνωτή. Επειδή αυτός που είχε ήταν 1,2 και είχα πρόχειρο ένα διπλό (1,2 & 2) μάλλον από ανεμιστήρα οροφής χρησιμοποίησα αυτόν συνδέοντας τα καλώδια για το 1,2 (μάλιστα τον έβαλα εξωτερικά αφού δεν χωρούσε μέσα).
Ο ανεμιστήρας δούλεψε οκ για περίπου 10 μέρες και ξαφνικά, εκεί που δούλευε, σταματάει. Χωρίς βόμβο ή ότι άλλο. Σκέφτομαι ότι μάλλον δείχνει για θερμοασφάλεια (εδώ να αναφέρω ότι όταν δούλευε τελευταία ψιλοζεσταινόταν αλλά το απέδωσα στις ζέστες των ημερών).
Σήμερα αλλάζω την θερμοασφάλεια κι επίσης και τον πυκνωτή με ένα 1,5 ο οποίος και μπήκε κανονικά στη θέση του.
Ξεκινάει να δουλεύει και όλα καλά. Και ξαφνικά, μετά από καμιά ώρα λειτουργίας, τα ίδια. Βόμβος, αμιδρή προσπάθεια για εκκίνηση, αλλά τίποτα άλλο. "Δίνοντάς" του με το χέρι ψιλοξεκινάει αλλά σε πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα η οποία σιγά-σιγά πέφτει. Και ο βόμβος, βόμβος.
Καμιά ιδέα;

Κι επίσης, 2η ερώτηση, όταν καθαρίζουμε τα κουζινέτα (μια που τον άνοιξα είπα να το κάνω) ποιο είναι το ιδανικό καθαριστικό και μετά τι να μπει για λίπανση;

----------


## haris_216

Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, το οποίο το βρήκα από την αναζήτηση του φόρουμ, είναι σε λάθος ενότητα.
Μήπως θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί;;;

----------

mikemtb73 (07-07-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λάδι έξτρα παρθένο μηχανής 
Έχεις άλλον ανεμιστήρα ιδίων διαστάσεων (έστω περίπου) με του δικού σου? για να εξηγήσω ένα τεστάκι original επιβεβαίωσης κατάστασης κουζινέτων και τυχών τριβών ; 
1) Βάζεις να λειτουργεί στην χαμηλότερη σκάλα μόνο τον καλό ανεμιστήρα / ο άλλος ανεμιστήρας υποψίας τριβών εκτός ρεύματος 
2) Απομακρύνεις αρχικά τους 2 ανεμιστήρες και τους πλησιάζεις πολύ σιγά π.χ. 10 εκατοστά κάθε φορά 
3) την στιγμή που μόλις αντιληφθείς πάει να ξεκινήσει έστω το παραμικρό ο ελαττωματικός ανεμιστήρας το τραβάς αμέσως 1 μέτρο πίσω (απομάκρυνση ανεμιστήρων ) και το αφήνεις εκεί μόνιμα .
4) Τα πτερύγια του ελαττωματικού ανεμιστήρα αν γυρίζουν συνεχώς με ταχύτητα 1- 2 στροφές (περίπου) ανά δευτερόλεπτο είναι άψογη κατάσταση .
Το παραπάνω πείραμα έγινε  σε ανεμιστήρες με διάμετρο πτερυγίων 40cm / σε ελαττωματικά με τριβές πτερύγια δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις 1 στροφή ανά δευτερόλεπτο. ¨Η θα σταματάνε εντελώς / ή θα στροφάρουν κατά πολύ περισσότερο από 1 στροφή ανά δευτερόλεπτο που δεν είναι καλό .  :Tongue2:

----------

haris_216 (08-07-19)

----------

